# If you could only have 1 festool sander...ok..two at the most



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Trying to make up my mind  . Any help would be appreciated. Right now in thinkng of a CT 26 with a rotex 90 and 150. Wanted something for interior work as well as siding.

Thanks in advance.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

RO 90 and RTS 400

The 90 is a beast that allows for a lot of surfaces. The 400 is our go to for trim and door sanding


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RO90 and a ets125 are my top 2. :yes:


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Rotex125 is great multi surface from decks to siding and rts400 is my go to for all interior projects


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you do a lot of exterior work I think the RO90 is a must have. It's able to fit in tight spaces when compared to a 5" sander. plus it's got the delta sanding attachment.

Beyond that it really depends on the type of work you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

RO 150 gets pretty darn heavy over the course of a day. The RO 125 is more manageable. Really depends upon whether you're doing more extraction or fine sanding. No matter what, the RO 90 would be my top pick.

For sheer power of removing material, RAS 115 in a monster, although lacking in dust extraction capabilities. 

If I had to pick only 2, it would be the RO 90 and RO 125, because of their diversity.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

I really appreciate all the feedback. This forum is new to me and has been extremely helpful thus far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm trying to figure that out myself. I'm set on the dts400 for interior work. I think the pointed end will be more beneficial, and I believe you can put the RTS head on it (although not a real quick change). Just trying to decide the best, most flexible, exterior sander to buy to start with.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The RO90 on exteriors is pretty hard to beat if you could only have one. :yes:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I recommend the expensive green one. Also not drinking coffee after lunch. Otherwise, you will find yourself replying to Festool threads on PT at 2:30am, even though the only multiple sanders you own come in sponge form.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DTS 400 and RO125's.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

So I've narrowed it down to one of the 400's and either the RO 90 or 125. I anticipate the 125 or 90 would be used primarily for exterior. I'm having a hard time ignoring the flexibility of the 90 but feel like the 125 might be better for exterior/decks etc. Good to know you like the 90 for exteriors Rbriggs...I have a cedar shake job coming up that I think the 90 might be perfect for.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

IME, the 90 is under powered and doesn't have enough surface area for clapboards or shakes. Maybe just spot treatment but not a whole house. We use 125's for that with the 90 doing detail work.
The versatility of the 90 is what it does best. I know you are only thinking of getting 2 but the 90 and 125 go hand in hand for exterior. Dts and rts are both nice for interior.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Thanks PRC. That's sort of what I was afraid of....$$$$. Guess I'll be buying all three 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lovasnj said:


> Thanks PRC. That's sort of what I was afraid of....$$$$. Guess I'll be buying all three
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have the Ro90 and besides when it was brand new we haven't touched it.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

just buy the rts400.... 
then you will end up buying all of them... 
its just a matter of time...
time is money....
sanding eats up alot of time....


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

The 125 but it's not our go to only when the lead patrols regulators fee gouging government officials are out. Actually it hasn't held up well for us been in to be fixed twice. Only reason I have it now after using it for some time is dust extraction and what il listed above. Our $65 dollar DaWalts our monster workhorse Sanders.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> The 125 but it's not *our go to only when the lead patrols regulators fee gouging government officials are out.* Actually it hasn't held up well for us been in to be fixed twice. Only reason I have it now after using it for some time is dust extraction and what il listed above. Our $65 dollar DaWalts our monster workhorse Sanders.


What network do you belong to which informs in advance when and where those patrols are out?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> What network do you belong to which informs in advance when and where those patrols are out?


Ha, around here when the safety inspector shows up in town everyone jumps on their phone sending text messages to everyone else. You've never seen more guys actually wearing their hardhats/high viz vests on construction sites. Competition will even send texts to other construction companies warning them. Kind of a courtesy thing.


----------

